# Trophy Deer Hunting on King ranch next 4 days



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I will be the guest of Mr. Hall is the President/CEO of Superior Energy Svcs. He leases ~33,000 acres on the King Ranch known as the Tio Moya Pasture. These deer were killed earlier on this lease located on far SE corner of the ranch. That's Mr. Hall with his big 200 class bow killed deer on bottom. I'll take some photos and post up the results!

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=93107


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's a really nice setup they have there. A ton of money has been put into the place and the accomodations are first class.

You'll have a blast...get you a big Nilgai while you're there.

TH


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I see he shot another cull buck with his bow. 


You're one lucky dude. Have a blast, and post up some pics when you return.

Good luck,
Brandon '03


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Have a great trip.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Thats the beach side take a rod with you


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You started this thread 1 hour and 46 minutes ago and you have made 165 people jealous so far! Good luck!


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

White shrimper boots-aka Kemah house slippers


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Mr. Hall should be happy. 

Stock up $5.50 (15%) plus up $1.35 yesterday on winning a $750 Million contract to P&A APA, BP, and CVX wells damaged by KaRita. SPN made some smart acquisitions on his watch.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Flakman: Terry ( Mr. Hall) is a very gracious host and I am sure you will have a blast. Just wondering where you got the picture of me and my deer that you posted right before his deer? LOL


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Back I'll post up pics when I get them. No joy on a big buck - they were all *RUNNING *after hot does. Saw some great looking dear some of the best looking 3.5 to 4.5 year old deer I have ever seen. One big buck with over 30" wide - heavy typical 8 point was one of the best looking young bucks I have ever seen. One non-typical 14 point buck killed during our hunt that scored right at 150.

Did witness lots of deer **** and one session of bobcat ****! The noise those cats put out - something else!

Saw many huge Nilgai - I'll head back in April to kill one and do some fishing.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Well, good luck on your next trip. A cousin of mine is a guide on the King Ranch, not sure of what part, but he says they have taken out several real nice deer this year.


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

My buddy is a biologist for Mr. Hall, seen some video of deer on that place....WOW...Wish I could land a cull hunt!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

My guide was from Harlingen. His first name was Ray. His family farmed in this area. Ray might be your cousin. He was a good guide. This is his first year on the lease.

Lease manager is Gary Meade. I belive he is a employee of Superior Energy. Many might know Gary he guided in S. Texas and in Africa and his active in Safari Club International.

Here is a pic of camp gun room with me holding up a 500 NE next to a 243 Win. They are using 500 NE double on Nilgai bulls and a growing popultion of huge (>1000 lbs) Cape Eland bulls. More gun than I need, but if you got it use it!


----------

